
Startup HeadSpin to Return Funding After Probe of Financial Statements - fra
https://www.theinformation.com/articles/startup-headspin-to-return-funding-after-probe-of-financial-statements
======
necrophos
Is this straight up fraud? 6 employees in crunchbase?

~~~
yupyupnopenope
HeadSpin has about 200 employees world wide. Seems like the fraud has been
taking place over the last couple years.

Not sure what is going to happen now.

